# Eggshell Seed Starters



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this online and thought it was a great idea!

http://m.instructables.com/id/Eggshell-Seed-Starters/


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I couldn't view the link because my internet filter blocked it for some strange reason. I have heard of starting seeds in eggshells before and I think that they tend to dry out quickly when in such a small container. Do they have you transplant shell and all into a bigger container when needed?


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

When the seedlings are ready to transplant you just thump the shells to crack them then plant in the new spot shell n all shell becomes a soil amendment


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

That's pretty cool


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, cool! I feed my egg shells to my chickens,  they don't care.

I'm saving up toliet paper and paper towel cardboard rolls for seed starting, if I can keep the kids from getting them and making stuff out of them. :teehee:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been saving these on and off since mid summer. I've got I think 4 or 5 dozen ready for next spring. From where I heard about it you basically just give the shell a squeeze to crack it before planting it in the ground. The roots will find their way out.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Well, cool! I feed my egg shells to my chickens,  they don't care.
> 
> I'm saving up toliet paper and paper towel cardboard rolls for seed starting, if I can keep the kids from getting them and making stuff out of them. :teehee:


My buddy used to take those rolls and make smoking divices for governmentally controlled mood altering substances. That way they would never get any of his good pipes when he smoked in school.:teehee:


----------

